# Chat With Command Prompt



## rakeshishere (Jul 11, 2006)

Chat With Command Prompt

If you want a private chat with a friend or client on you Network, you don't need to download any fancy program!
All you need is your friends IP address and Command Prompt.

Firstly, open Notepad and enter:

@echo off
:A
Cls
echo MESSENGER
set /p n=User:
set /p m=Message:
net send %n% %m%
Pause
Goto A

Now save this as "Messenger.bat". Open the .bat file and in Command Prompt you should see:

MESSENGER
User:

After "User" type the IP address of the computer you want to contact.
After this, you should see this:

Message:

Now type in the message you wish to send.
Before you press "Enter" it should look like this:

MESSENGER
User: 56.108.104.107
Message: Hi

Now all you need to do is press "Enter", and start chatting!


----------



## blueshift (Jul 11, 2006)

I was initially confused with ur thread title. 
But this only works for those having static IP address. 
Did you actually test this? I mean how does the other person know of your message?
Thanks anyway for the post. I need to try this.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW i didnt know the this was possible  . thanks for the info,  but i dono my friends IP . Can i know yours rakeshishere   just kidding


----------



## vandit (Jul 12, 2006)

but how will the other person know that i wanna chat with him??


----------



## arunks (Jul 12, 2006)

but rubbish..
u just changed the way of using net send command
.

the syntax is
net send "ip address or workgroup name" "message"


just type above statement with ur dstination ip and message and press enter,..
u have to type just two additional words net and send in addition to ip adress and message..


U can also use * in place of ip address if wanna send same msg to everybody on network.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 12, 2006)

if u can do one thing in windows gui,u can SURELY do it in COM. PROM.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2006)

it works for u as u are in postal dep of usa can have a static ip but its not pratical in india as few have static ip rest ppl  ip chages every time the connect.

anyways a good find


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am getting an error saying that SEND is not a valid net command ....
I am using Win98... Will it work on it?? 
Please reply


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 12, 2006)

Net Send works on Nt machines .. Plus this will work only if the Messenger service (Services.msc) is not disabled .. This is the first service that is blocked by network administrators to manage bandwidth. 
Most of us use IP Messenger  for chatting on the Lan ..


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like this thread has a lot of questions...Let me answer it

1.Works only  for static IP address. 
2.Works in win98,win 2000,win xp[according to my test]
3.Use the instructions of it_waaznt_me to work at any errors occuring to you


----------



## ferrarif50 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well ... heres is version 1.1 ;0

This avoids the repetitive entry of the IP address:


@echo off
echo MESSENGER
set /p n=User:
:A
Cls
set /p m=Message to user %n%:
net send %n% %m%
Pause
Goto A


This stuff is more useful in a LAN/Intranet system.


----------



## nach p (Jul 16, 2006)

nice info , its working.


----------

